# Halloween Sound Effects



## Morbius J Kromwell (Aug 18, 2007)

I have heard that tape. It might be one of the many versions of the Hallmark Halloween tapes out there. I know the one I have has the "This house is haunted" and "You'll be sorry" track but not the thriller. You can get the one I have at this link:
http://www.terrorhaute.com/mp3.htm
You can download just the one track (number 37) or the full tape. I will look through my stuff and see if I have that "thriller" intro. I have a feeling it was one of the ones I lost a while back.


----------



## nrlarson2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks Morbius


----------



## nrlarson2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks alot Morbius - That was the one! Boy that brings back memories!!!


----------



## Morbius J Kromwell (Aug 18, 2007)

No problem. I have looked through my stuff and I don't have the Thriller intro. I think that it might be the very same tape I have been looking for.


----------

